# Milk Temperature



## oldbrownjava (Jan 8, 2012)

Over the last 6 months I've changed my routine for heating milk, resulting in a big improvement in both the look and taste of my coffee.

In the past I stretched the milk from cold up to about 30C then carried on heating to about 55C. My new routine is to stretch only up to 15C and then only heat up to about 45C. This is more difficult, since everything happens so fast, but for me, well worth the bother.

The new routine results in a far better texture, much like what you might expect in a top London Coffee Bar. I find that my sense of taste is blinded by high temperatures. I've long realised this with food, particularly soup, I don't know why its taken me so long to apply it to my coffee making.


----------

